# Why cant I overclock my dualcore?



## michaelb15 (Jun 13, 2008)

Before I thought I couldn't overclock because of power issues, because I only had a old 450 watt one.. today I just replaced it with a new 550 watt one. And I still cant overclock and keep the stability.

I have a pentium D 2.8 ghz, and I can get it up to about 2.89ghz before the computer starts freezing (while under CPU load.)

The temps dont go over about 58 degrees C on the CPU.

core voltage ranges between 1.2v-1.3 v

ive been running a stress test on the CPU for the last 25 mins @ 2.81 GHz and temps are 53 degrees C, core voltage ranges between 1.2-1.25v

System specs are:
Win XP 
Pentuim D 2.8GHz
ASRock 4CoreDual-VSTA
GeForce 8600 512mb
2 GB DDRII
2 harddrives (SATA 320gb, IDE 80gb)

Thanks in advance guys !


----------



## michaelb15 (Jun 13, 2008)

ohh yea the new 550 watt PSU is just I generic one I think. I cant really seem to find any names on it..

it says its a "Switching Power Supply" with model number: LCK550W

Hope this gives enough information.. THanks !


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

chances are your generic power supply has fluctuating power under an overclocking load

a good quality power supply will cost you anywhere from $80.00 minimum to $120.00 for a top of the line model


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817703009


----------

